# Авиация > Матчасть >  Визир РЛС на МиГ-23МС

## kfmut

Доброго времени суток!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, визир РЛС на экспортном -23МС имел место быть как на С-ке или информация выводилась на ИЛС как на М-ке. Может фотографии кабины в Сети есть хорошие? Ну или у кого в заначке имеются?  :Smile: 

Максим

----------


## Crossi

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, визир РЛС на экспортном -23МС имел место быть как на С-ке или информация выводилась на ИЛС как на М-ке. Может фотографии кабины в Сети есть хорошие? Ну или у кого в заначке имеются? 
> 
> Максим


МиГ-23МС имеет тот же самый вид вооружения как на МиГ-23С-ке!
Смотри здесь (МиГ-23С): 
http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-23s/index.htm

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23МС имеет тот же самый вид вооружения как на МиГ-23С-ке!


Что за ахинею вы несете?! На МиГ-23С (которых построили целых 50 машин!) стояла РЛС "Сапфир-21" с истребителя МиГ-21. Позднее, когда была готова РЛС "Сапфир-23", ее поставили на МиГ-23М и последующие модификации. Сравнивать МиГ-23С с вариантами МиГ-23МФ/МС - это тоже самое, что "копейку" Жигулей сравнивать с иномаркой...

----------


## muk33

> Что за ахинею вы несете?! На МиГ-23С (которых построили целых 50 машин!) стояла РЛС "Сапфир-21" с истребителя МиГ-21. Позднее, когда была готова РЛС "Сапфир-23", ее поставили на МиГ-23М и последующие модификации. Сравнивать МиГ-23С с вариантами МиГ-23МФ/МС - это тоже самое, что "копейку" Жигулей сравнивать с иномаркой...


Но! - не забывайте, что был еще официально "МиГ-23 образца 71 года". После "С" но до "М". На нем впервые стоял "Сапфир-23", точнее С-23Л. А на М-ке уже стоял С-23Д. Органы управления, режимы, индикация заметно отличались. Эта модификация описана и в Инструкции летчику МиГ-23М (в конце даны отличия "образца), а также в соответствующем Методическом пособии. На жаргоне летчики их так и называли - "образцы" (пару раз слышал неофициальное-"Л")

----------


## Mig

> Но! - не забывайте, что был еще официально "МиГ-23 образца 71 года".


А я и не забываю, т.к. много чего накопал на эту тему....
"МиГ-23 образца 1971 года" также называли "МиГ-23 без буквы". В 32 гиап, аэродром Шаталово, который первым в ВВС получил и МиГ-23С, и МиГ-23 обр. 71 года специалисты по РЭО называли МиГ-32 образца 71 года просто - МиГ-23Л.

----------


## kfmut

Уважаемые знатоки, так как с ответом на вопрос-то?  :Smile:

----------


## FLOGGER

А это "Л" в названии самолета  появилось от Сапфира-23Л? Или был какой-то документ, где использовалось такое наименование? Короче, название "Л" -это только жаргон, которым именовали "23-й без буквы"?

----------


## Mig

> А это "Л" в названии самолета  появилось от Сапфира-23Л? Или был какой-то документ, где использовалось такое наименование? Короче, название "Л" -это только жаргон, которым именовали "23-й без буквы"?


ИМХО это жаргон от -23*Л*. Про документы ни разу не слышал. При этом ИМХО "Л" это жаргон радистов, которые реально знали, чем -23Л отличается от -23Д. СД-шники (самолетчики) чаще говорили "МиГ-23 без буквы".

----------


## muk33

> ИМХО это жаргон от -23*Л*. Про документы ни разу не слышал. При этом ИМХО "Л" это жаргон радистов, которые реально знали, чем -23Л отличается от -23Д. СД-шники (самолетчики) чаще говорили "МиГ-23 без буквы".


Подтверждаю! Большинство не парилось этим вопросом, летчиков больше интересовало АРЗ (1 или 2 серии) -это сказывалось на пилотировании, и редакция крыла. Но летчики больше употребляли "образец". А что насчет вопроса-то? Самому интересно.....

----------


## Crossi

> Что за ахинею вы несете?! На МиГ-23С (которых построили целых 50 машин!) стояла РЛС "Сапфир-21" с истребителя МиГ-21. Позднее, когда была готова РЛС "Сапфир-23", ее поставили на МиГ-23М и последующие модификации. Сравнивать МиГ-23С с вариантами МиГ-23МФ/МС - это тоже самое, что "копейку" Жигулей сравнивать с иномаркой...


Правильно! МиГ-23С и МиГ-23МС были очень разные во многих вещах.
Но! МиГ-23С, первые серийные МиГ-23УБ и МиГ-23МС имеют то же самой система вооружения С-21М с РЛС "Сапфир-21М" (с радиоприцелом РП-22СМ) и коллиматорный прицел АСП-ПФД.

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23С, первые серийные МиГ-23УБ и МиГ-23МС имеют то же самой система вооружения С-21М с РЛС "Сапфир-21М"


Коллега, учите матчасть! На МиГ-23УБ НЕ СТОЯЛИ РЛС, а вместо них в носовую часть МиГ-23УБ ставили весовые балансиры (свинцовые чушки).

----------


## Crossi

Неважно. 
Вопрос был:



> Подскажите, пожалуйста, визир РЛС на экспортном -23МС имел место быть как на С-ке или информация выводилась на ИЛС как на М-ке.


Ответ:
МиГ-23С

Кокпит МиГ-23МС был похож на кокпит МиГ-23С или МиГ-23УБ.




> Может фотографии кабины в Сети есть хорошие?


К сожалению, у меня также нет фотографии!
Вероятно кто-то может идти к Московскому институту (МАИ) и делать фотографию:
http://pics.livejournal.com/viewside/pic/00079g98
 :Smile:

----------


## Crossi

> Большинство не парилось этим вопросом, летчиков больше интересовало АРЗ (1 или 2 серии) -это сказывалось на пилотировании, и редакция крыла.


Интересно! Система часто переделывалась. В конечном счете у МиГ-23МЛ была система АРЗ-1А 5-й серии. Были ли различия так сильны?

----------


## Mig

> Ответ: МиГ-23С
> Кокпит МиГ-23МС был похож на кокпит МиГ-23С или МиГ-23УБ.


Ну, уважаемый, зачем же передергивать?

Вопрос был следующий: 
"Подскажите, пожалуйста, визир РЛС на экспортном -23МС имел место быть как на С-ке или информация выводилась на ИЛС как на М-ке".

Соотвественно ваш дилетанский ответ был таким:
"МиГ-23МС имеет тот же самый вид вооружения как на МиГ-23С-ке!"

Но в действительности:
1) на МиГ-23МС ставился другой, отличный от МиГ-23С, локатор, поэтому МиГ-23МС и МиГ-23С НЕ МОГЛИ "иметь тот же самый вид вооружения". 
2) как уже говорилось, на МиГ-23УБ вообще не было РЛС, поэтому "кокпит МиГ-23МС" НЕ МОГ быть похожим по умолчанию на МиГ-23УБ :Tongue:

----------


## muk33

> Интересно! Система часто переделывалась. В конечном счете у МиГ-23МЛ была система АРЗ-1А 5-й серии. Были ли различия так сильны?


Это проявлялось при изменении стреловидности. Я тут уже как-то писал, что у нас в полку было 2 машины 2 и 3 серии (остальные 7-9й). На них стояла АРЗ 1 серии. При перекладке крыла РУС "ползала по всей кабине". На остальных самолетах этого эффекта не было - ненадолго возникали усилия (давящие при уменьшении стреловидности и наоборот), которые не приводили к заметному перемещению РУС.

----------


## kfmut

> Вероятно кто-то может идти к Московскому институту (МАИ) и делать фотографию:
> http://pics.livejournal.com/viewside/pic/00079g98


С фотографированием в МАИ очень строго, как я слышал, за это без лишних разговоров исключают...

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну да, абсолютно секретный институт. До чего же обидно: стоит самолет, списанный, на воружении давным-давно не состоит, а фотографировать нельзя. С нашими доморощенными правилами, я уже высказывался на эту тему на форуме, человека с фотоаппаратом скоро будут на улице задерживать для проверки документов. Это, конечно, уже паранойя.

----------


## Mig

> ...С нашими доморощенными правилами, я уже высказывался на эту тему на форуме, человека с фотоаппаратом скоро будут на улице задерживать для проверки документов. Это, конечно, уже паранойя.


Почему "будут"? Вот случай, который произошел со мной весной этого года. Я оказался на Лубянкой площади, прям напротив магазина "Детский мир", фасад которого был затянут огромной рекламой Петелинской птицефабрики. Я решил сфоткать эту рекламу (большую курицу с идиотским слоганом) ради прикола и достал моб. телефон. Ко мне подошел мент и сказал, что здесь (в центре Москвы!!!) снимать нельзя. Я отмахнулся от него, сказал что здание погранцов и ФСБ меня не интересует, сфоткал рекламу и побыстрее убрал телефон...

Sorry за офф-топ.

----------


## Vlad

Этот 86-й МС или опытный, возможно из первых, или из тех что держали для показа зарубежным покупателям. Его фото встречаются в книжках и кадрах хроники. Вот его фото в молодости, хароший однако краска был, за 30 с копейками лет вполне еще сохранилась, покрашен по "арабской" схеме, для сравнения см. фото арабского МС-а

Оказывается он в МАИ стоит, когда-то мимо ходил и не знал :Smile: , с фотканьем там и раньше было строго, но что сейчас скрывать действительно не понятно.

Рядом фото его собрата №85

----------


## Vlad

тот же "86-й", коллаж из сриншотов

----------


## FLOGGER

> Почему "будут"?  Ко мне подошел мент и сказал, что здесь (в центре Москвы!!!) снимать нельзя. Я отмахнулся от него, сказал что здание погранцов и ФСБ меня не интересует, сфоткал рекламу и побыстрее убрал телефон...
> Sorry за офф-топ.


Да, уважаемый Mig, это уже точно паранойя. Никакой логикой это не объяснить. Что, уж, тут sorry...

----------


## Crossi

> Это проявлялось при изменении стреловидности. Я тут уже как-то писал, что у нас в полку было 2 машины 2 и 3 серии (остальные 7-9й). На них стояла АРЗ 1 серии. При перекладке крыла РУС "ползала по всей кабине". На остальных самолетах этого эффекта не было - ненадолго возникали усилия (давящие при уменьшении стреловидности и наоборот), которые не приводили к заметному перемещению РУС.


Спасибо! Который другие ограничения Вы помните с ранним серии (2 и 3 серии)?

----------


## ДА-200

http://pics.livejournal.com/viewside/pic/00079g98


А борт 26, это МиГ-23Б?

----------


## Vlad

Судя по заборничку за нишей основной стойки и удлинненному коку, это "23Б"

----------


## muk33

> Спасибо! Который другие ограничения Вы помните с ранним серии (2 и 3 серии)?


Это не ограничения, а особенности эксплуатации. Уже писал где-то, но повторюсь: "гистерезис" при включении-выключении "максимала" (вкл -на 95%, откл на 85%), т.е после взлета и отключения форсажа на V более 600, необходимо было убрать обороты менее 85, тогда гасла лампочка "максимал". Одноступенчатый МРК-после выруливания на полосу и выпуска закрылков МРК отключался совсем (как на Су-17), передняя опора становилась самоориентирующейся. Но поскольку двухколесная стойка (в отличие от одноколесной) самоориентируется очень плохо (а является фактически "самостабилизирующейся"), некоторым летчикам приходилось прекращать взлет из-за угрозы вылета с ВПП. Поэтому к полетам на этих двух машинах допускались не все молодые летчики. На сложный пилотаж и МВБ на них тоже старались не летать...

----------


## Igor_k

muk33
Как расшифровывается АРЗ?

----------


## Crossi

Igor_k
АРЗ = Система *А*втоматического *Р*егулирования *З*агрузки

----------


## unclebu

> Igor_k
> АРЗ = Система *А*втоматического *Р*егулирования *З*агрузки


Только не система, а Автомат Регулирования Загрузки. До системы АРЗ не дотягивал.

----------


## Crossi

> Это не ограничения, а особенности эксплуатации. Уже писал где-то, но повторюсь: "гистерезис" при включении-выключении "максимала" (вкл -на 95%, откл на 85%), т.е после взлета и отключения форсажа на V более 600, необходимо было убрать обороты менее 85, тогда гасла лампочка "максимал". Одноступенчатый МРК-после выруливания на полосу и выпуска закрылков МРК отключался совсем (как на Су-17), передняя опора становилась самоориентирующейся. Но поскольку двухколесная стойка (в отличие от одноколесной) самоориентируется очень плохо (а является фактически "самостабилизирующейся"), некоторым летчикам приходилось прекращать взлет из-за угрозы вылета с ВПП. Поэтому к полетам на этих двух машинах допускались не все молодые летчики. На сложный пилотаж и МВБ на них тоже старались не летать...


Понял. Это изменялось с более поздней версией МРК. С этой версией можно было направляться еще на ВПП (Маленький угол: +/-3.5°). Правильно?



> ... Поэтому к полетам на этих двух машинах допускались не все молодые летчики. На сложный пилотаж и МВБ на них тоже старались не летать...


Какие особенности здесь подразумеваемы? Имели ли они уже перекрестную связь с САУ-23А (БПС-23 с САУ-23А 2 серии)?

----------


## muk33

С этой версией МРК после выпуска закрылков вообще не работал. На более поздних в режиме взлет-посадка было +/-8градусов. Насчет ПС не помню, но поскольку на этих самолетах уже стояло крыло III-й редакции, ПС должны были быть (по крайней мере СОУА был).

----------


## viewside

> С фотографированием в МАИ очень строго, как я слышал, за это без лишних разговоров исключают...


Нувот, запалили каннтору  :Biggrin:

----------


## viewside

> Ну да, абсолютно секретный институт. До чего же обидно: стоит самолет, списанный, на воружении давным-давно не состоит, а фотографировать нельзя. С нашими доморощенными правилами, я уже высказывался на эту тему на форуме, человека с фотоаппаратом скоро будут на улице задерживать для проверки документов. Это, конечно, уже паранойя.


Там это, по секрету всему свету, лабы с военки идут в том дворике.

----------


## Crossi

muk33, 
могу ли я спрашивать тебя для этого еще кое-что?



> С этой версией МРК после выпуска закрылков вообще не работал. На более поздних в режиме взлет-посадка было +/-8градусов. Насчет ПС не помню, но поскольку на этих самолетах уже стояло крыло III-й редакции, ПС должны были быть (по крайней мере СОУА был).


То есть, имелся МиГ-23М с СОУА?
Если да, с какой серией и когда это было?

----------


## lindr

Не подскажет ли кто-нибудь Заводские номера МиГ-23МС "86" и МиГ-23Б "26" из МАИ. Понятно, что с фото проблемы, но может кто-то подглядел номер?

----------


## PPV

> Не подскажет ли кто-нибудь Заводские номера МиГ-23МС "86" и МиГ-23Б "26" из МАИ. Понятно, что с фото проблемы, но может кто-то подглядел номер?


У меня про 23Б с "малой земли" написано 2719...

----------


## lindr

Спасибо за помощь.

----------


## lindr

Фотографии кабины Ливийского МиГ-23МС ("Выставочный" образец)

----------


## RA3DCS

> Фотографии кабины Ливийского МиГ-23МС ("Выставочный" образец)


Спасибо за фото кабины, очень жаль, что с маленьким разрешением!!!

----------


## lindr

Нашел качеством получше

----------


## Crossi

Имеются ли еще больше фотографий?

----------


## Crossi

МиГ-23МС кабина летчика 360°
Cold War Gallery Cockpits

----------


## RA3DCS

> МиГ-23МС кабина летчика 360°
> Cold War Gallery Cockpits


Здорово! вот бы все кабины так сделать!
Серийный номерок вроде 4212 краской а на бирке 4214

----------


## lindr

> Серийный номерок вроде 4212 краской


*4312* краской, он и есть заводской. На бирке часто не совпадает. Бортовой видимо был 9503.

В Египте были 4215 4311-4315 4411-4414, 4511 - вроде как уже Ливия

----------


## Crossi

Как мы узнаем принадлежность обоих чисел?
Например: 
*124004312* МС №30 43 12 1974 Египет *9503* или
*124004314* МС №30 43 14 1974 Египет *9505*

----------


## lindr

Самый первый был 4215 это 9501, 4311 должен быть 9502...

----------


## Crossi

> Самый первый был 4215 это 9501 ...


Понимаю. То, что с МиГ-23МС в Китае является отправной точкой.



> ... 4311 должен быть 9502...


... но откуда это?

----------


## lindr

Потому что он был следующим собранным МС.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Самый первый был 4215 это 9501, 4311 должен быть 9502...


А как же 9101   ????

----------


## lindr

Не было ЕМНИП, были 95ХХ и 90ХХ

----------


## RA3DCS

> Не было ЕМНИП, были 95ХХ и 90ХХ


Был в Вашей базе 
МС
№30


1974
Египет
9101
111FB

----------


## lindr

Ключевое слово *был*

----------


## RA3DCS

> Ключевое слово *был*


Я тоже был я мог, умел и знал
Я видел  сверху горные вершины
И сам когда-то в небо поднимал
Красивые и годные машины ........

Вадим Захаров!

----------


## Crossi

Египетский МиГ-23БН на базе Неллиса:
https://www.kommandoblog.com/2018/04...f-petting-zoo/

----------


## lindr

Пушечный контейнер от другой машины - 4424

----------


## AndyM

МиГ-23МЛА ГДР 20+25 0390324254

----------


## Crossi

> Здорово! вот бы все кабины так сделать!
> Серийный номерок вроде 4212 краской а на бирке 4214


Согласно новой информации на веб-сайте _ACIG Forum - Index page_, это 4314.
Пользователь этого форума сделал фотографию http://www.acig.info/forum/download/...p?id=38327&t=1 в этом видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za_ejYp2exo .

Это означает, что это 9505 на этой фотографии:
http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...8719-9505.jpg/

----------


## Crossi

> Пушечный контейнер от другой машины - 4424


Я внимательно посмотрел на фотографии еще раз.
Это МиГ-23БН номер 4422. Номер можно найти на балочных держателях и на стекле кабины.
324004422 БН №30 44 22 1974 Египет 9007? США 2*1* Неллис
Другой выживший МиГ-23БН из США находится в Брюсселе:
324004421 БН №30 44 21 1974 Египет 9006? США 2*3* Брюссел (https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C...useum_Brussels)

----------


## Crossi

https://scontent.fham4-1.fna.fbcdn.n...86&oe=5EBA7219
МиГ-23БН номер 4422

----------


## Crossi

МиГ-23БН 324004422 ... номер 9007?
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EGsct3-X...jpg&name=small

----------


## ДА-200

Кажется 1557?

----------


## Crossi

> Согласно новой информации на веб-сайте _ACIG Forum - Index page_, это 4314.
> Пользователь этого форума сделал фотографию http://www.acig.info/forum/download/...p?id=38327&t=1 в этом видео https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za_ejYp2exo .
> 
> Это означает, что это 9505 на этой фотографии:
> http://forums.airforce.ru/attachment...8719-9505.jpg/


Вот изображение серийного номера:
https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=...38487772872242
Найдено на Facebook.

----------


## Crossi

Новые фото!
МиГ-23БН на базе Неллиса:
https://m.facebook.com/pg/PlasticPos...31256805366301

----------


## Crossi

Возможно, один из бывших египетских МиГ-23УБ в Цзиньмэне (Китай)? 

https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10233468

Стабилизаторы от очень раннего МиГ-23.

----------


## Rutunda

> Возможно, один из бывших египетских МиГ-23УБ в Цзиньмэне (Китай)? 
> 
> https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/10233468
> 
> Стабилизаторы от очень раннего МиГ-23.


они просто порезаны

----------


## FLOGGER

> Стабилизаторы от очень раннего МиГ-23.


Вы имеете в виду отсутствие "ножей" на задней кромке стабилизатора?

----------


## Crossi

> Вы имеете в виду отсутствие "ножей" на задней кромке стабилизатора?


Да. Именно это я и имел в виду.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Да. Именно это я и имел в виду.


Вы очень наблюдательны. Я думаю это неродные стабилизаторы.

----------

